# BJJ GI's



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2002)

Got my order the other day, from MMA GEAR. They have excellent BJJ GI's at reasonable prices. They also carry fight shorts, t-shirts.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2002)

What's the URL?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 1, 2002)

There site is www.mmagear.com. They are from Brazil and it takes about 10 days once they process your order to get it. It has to go through Customs.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

either to train in or fight in tournaments.
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

Some of my training partners wear 
Gold Weave. BJJ


----------



## Angus (Oct 20, 2002)

Adidas Double Weave Competition, baby. White, Blue, or Reversible!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I've got 2 Krugens and 2 Gameness. I like the Krugens much better.
Bob


----------



## Kyle (Oct 21, 2002)

I can highly recommend Howard Combat Kimono's, www.howardliu.com.  I train and compete in his gi's.

    - Kyle


----------



## JDenz (Oct 23, 2002)

(http://www.cen.uiuc.edu/~m-aref/Joker/gi/#)  There is a good site to check and see what gi's would suit your style HCK got a great rating as did gameness.   I really like the Atama gi I have, I love the coller on it and the problem that the site says the gi has (line across the back that is supposed to be uncomfertable when in the guard) doesn't bother me one bit even after spending a whole practice on my back


----------



## Angus (Jan 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if Atama makes different pant weights/thicknesses? I ordered one pair of white pants (by themselves) and a black gold weave kimono, and the pants for both are nowhere near the thickness I imagined they'd be. They're probably about half the weight of my Adidas pants (which I LOVE). I was hoping they'd be a little more similiar, especially since Atama's pants are supposed to be better.However, the Adidas is a double weave, so does anyone know if Atama sells heavier pants with their Double Weave kimono tops? They won't respond to me. 

Either way, I still think Adidas makes the best Gi out there, Judo or Jiu-jitsu or Jujutsu. Their pants especially; they're perfect. I'd order one from them, but they don't make black! 

Edit: I just read that none of their pants have full leg reinforcements like Adidas (etc) does, but does anyone know of any brands that make heavy fully reinforced pants in black? I can't find anything.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 10, 2003)

I got a Atama Gi about 6 months ago and it has held up to two days a week practice with no problem.  The whole Idea with the gold weave is to make the pants and top lighter you are not going to find pants lik ou want looking in gold weave products, stikc with double weaves if you want heavey feeling pants.


----------



## Angus (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, I understand that, but I don't know if Atama makes heavier pants. All of their pants might be the same weight/thickness, so I was hoping to see if someone knew about that. I'm worried about the strength of the gold weave, etc, because I ordered it for that very reason, high strength and little weight. However, I like really heavy pants, so I was hoping it would also have pants at least a little heavier than the ones I received (of which I'm not worried about the strength, either). I ordered a single pair as well which are they same thickness as the ones that came with the gold weave, but they didn't mention being able to choose the between different weights, etc, when just ordering pants. 

Do you happen to know any other brands that make black pants and offer pants only? Thanks.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 11, 2003)

you can try mmagear.com.  Here is a rating web site of the gi's. http://www.cen.uiuc.edu/~m-aref/Joker/gi/


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 13, 2003)

I've got 2 HCK's.
They're great.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes they are supposed to be one of the best


----------



## Elfan (Apr 2, 2003)

Is a "BJJ" Gi any differnt from a normal Japanese Judo Gi?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 2, 2003)

The collars are thicker, most of the BJJ gi's are tighter in the shoulders. My Krugans are made from one piece of material, with no seem in the back. Judo gi's usually have a seem in the back and also are lighter weight  on the lower half of the gi. 
Bob


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 2, 2003)

Also less material especially below the belt.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 2, 2003)

Also the sleeves are tighter


----------



## Infight (Apr 3, 2003)

The most used brazilian gi in Brazil are: Bad Boy (very good one, but too expensive), Krugans and Koral, these are the best


----------



## Angus (Apr 6, 2003)

Krugans? Seriously? I've never seen any gi rip except for a Krugans, which I've seen happen a couple times. Thin gi, not well reinforced, and thin collar. I don't mind them for non-grapple training, but in my experience they don't last very long in even moderate training.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 7, 2003)

I like the atami's they are the cheapest ones that I have found that actully hold up to the wear and tear of training and I would recomend getting two as well.


----------



## Angus (Apr 8, 2003)

Yep, I love the Atama Gis. They're absolutely fantastic for the price. At least he mentioned he liked Bad Boy, which are made by Atama!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 8, 2003)

The Bad Boys are great but are much moneys.   Haven't heard to much bad or good about Koral's.  That Joker site is pretty fair I thought for tose who are interested.


----------



## Infight (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angus _
> *Krugans? Seriously? I've never seen any gi rip except for a Krugans, which I've seen happen a couple times. Thin gi, not well reinforced, and thin collar. I don't mind them for non-grapple training, but in my experience they don't last very long in even moderate training. *



  Really? Are you sure its a Krugans? Its one of thickest gi i ever met, most of them lasts for 5 years of intense training.


----------



## J-kid (Apr 27, 2003)

I have 2 Gis or jackets
1 white
1 blue


----------



## K Williams (Apr 13, 2005)

What is the difference between the HCK Judo singleweave and the HCK Jujitsu Competition singleweave?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 13, 2005)

The Judo gi is a straight cut sleeve. the JJ gi is going to have tapered sleeves at the wrists, making them ahrder to grab. the material is, I'm sure, the same. The only difference is that theJudo gi is going to be a different cut. it should feel a little looser than the JJ gi.


Ke


----------

